# Samba hosts allow ipv6

## lyallp

I have enabled IPv6 recently in my household, but my samba configuration has 'host allow' entries in IPv4 format.

I can see the denial messages in the /var/log/messages for the IPv6 address and would like to add the appropriate IPv6 address range for my local LAN PC's.

My problem is, I don't know how. Any suggestions?

I tried putting the hostname of the Windows XP pc in the list, to no effect.

----------

